# need help with a template or something!



## BobbieBu (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello! I'm new at posting here! But I do read all the time.. I love all the info that you put into these threads it is so very very helpful!!! I have my own rhinestone business but just starting out.. right now due to prices of equipment etc.. i do all my shirts by hand with the applicator.. I enjoy it but it does put me behind. I'm 50 orders deep right now... I believe I know what I need to do it differently but still not quite sure!! I have a cricut and a heat press... but that's all that I have! 
Anyways my question is: I have a customer wanting bulk amount of shirts done but what she is asking is not worth her time or my time if I have to do them by hand. I'm wondering about getting a template made up for her of what she wants and them I can use the mylar paper to put the stones and press to t... it'll be easier for me! 
Here is what she is wanting: "Wrigley Girl" (in Blue), and on the back... "(in White) Other Girls just Envy (Bigger and in Pink Curly Font) the Diamond" (with a picture of a diamond blinging next to that?)
Do you know what this would cost for me?? or an idea?? obviously I would need 2 made... but also what is a company that I can even get it done?? like the dot stencil thingies I see all the time!!
I told you i'm so new to this and don't have the rhinestone talk yet!!! LOL! But I do have a great customer basis that really keeps me busy!! So want to please everyone.
let me add she's wanting to resale these shirts in her own shop....
Thank you for your time!
Bobbie


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

If you already have the design made in a program, it won't cost you much to have someone cut you a template (the dot thing you're talking about). Just google rhinestone templates and you should find someone to help you. If you have a Cricut, you can even create and cut your own templates with a rhinestone design software and some template material. That would probably be your less expensive route in the long run if you're planning to continue to do this! 
I wish you the best in your new venture!

Stephanie


----------



## BobbieBu (Mar 2, 2011)

what program works best with the cricut??? I would so love to learn to use that as well. I bought it and it just sits in a corner in my living room!
Thank you for your help...


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BobbieBu said:


> what program works best with the cricut??? I would so love to learn to use that as well. I bought it and it just sits in a corner in my living room!
> Thank you for your help...


Sorry! I didn't see your follow up question until now!

You can use a program called Fairy Cut to make rhinestone designs and cut them on your Cricut!
I hope this helps!


----------

